# Second UberPooler can view 1st UP's rating



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I know many say not to do UberPool or else live with consequences, etc. Well, that aside, I dislike ability of second Pooler still in my car (sometimes in my front seat) to have a view of my private rating of first Pooler recently departing my car. Invariably, I tend then to rate first one 5 stars even if I felt like giving less because I don't want spying second Pooler (possibly spying or possibly doesn't care) to see me give low rating to his pool chat buddy. Second Pooler then could spite me by giving me a low rating as well for being what he might feel was a harsh rating to the first Pooler.

Maybe I overthink this stuff. I have learned from this forum recently of the ability to re-enter the system to adjust my rating of a rider but I haven't tried it yet. Perhaps I also could remove my phone for a second from the mount and tip it in my hand for privacy while rating.

Just one of those nuisance issues I've considered in UberPool but hadn't remembered until now to bring to this complaint forum. I haven't seen another thread yet on this topic so thought I'd seek comment if anyone else has felt the same way.


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

i used to have my phone mounted in the center of the dash near the radio. I have one guy wait in the car for me to rate him before leaving. I have since moved it to the door. I can see it fine when driving, I can run headphones to it to listen to the gps. Most people don't know its there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> I know many say not to do UberPool or else live with consequences, etc. Well, that aside, I dislike ability of second Pooler still in my car (sometimes in my front seat) to have a view of my private rating of first Pooler recently departing my car. Invariably, I tend then to rate first one 5 stars even if I felt like giving less because I don't want spying second Pooler (possibly spying or possibly doesn't care) to see me give low rating to his pool chat buddy. Second Pooler then could spite me by giving me a low rating as well for being what he might feel was a harsh rating to the first Pooler.
> 
> Maybe I overthink this stuff. I have learned from this forum recently of the ability to re-enter the system to adjust my rating of a rider but I haven't tried it yet. Perhaps I also could remove my phone for a second from the mount and tip it in my hand for privacy while rating.
> 
> Just one of those nuisance issues I've considered in UberPool but hadn't remembered until now to bring to this complaint forum. I haven't seen another thread yet on this topic so thought I'd seek comment if anyone else has felt the same way.


How about a TOTAL STRANGER riding up to your house and observing your neighborhood to save .40 cents !

Ahhhh neighbors aren't home,nice house . . .


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Total stranger as in the second Pool rider in the car? Well, theoretically, the concept is supposed to be that the second rider has a destination similar to the first rider. Chances are that second rider has as nice a house as first rider since same neighborhood.

I think I get your point. A better analogy might be second creep Pool rider gets to see where first pretty Pool rider lives. Pool riders may do better to meet driver at nearest discreet intersection. Hadn't thought about it from cheap pax perspective.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stray cat said:


> I know many say not to do UberPool or else live with consequences, etc. Well, that aside, I dislike ability of second Pooler still in my car (sometimes in my front seat) to have a view of my private rating of first Pooler recently departing my car. Invariably, I tend then to rate first one 5 stars even if I felt like giving less because I don't want spying second Pooler (possibly spying or possibly doesn't care) to see me give low rating to his pool chat buddy. Second Pooler then could spite me by giving me a low rating as well for being what he might feel was a harsh rating to the first Pooler.
> 
> Maybe I overthink this stuff. I have learned from this forum recently of the ability to re-enter the system to adjust my rating of a rider but I haven't tried it yet. Perhaps I also could remove my phone for a second from the mount and tip it in my hand for privacy while rating.
> 
> Just one of those nuisance issues I've considered in UberPool but hadn't remembered until now to bring to this complaint forum. I haven't seen another thread yet on this topic so thought I'd seek comment if anyone else has felt the same way.


Mount phone off the DRIVER SIDE WINDOW - to the right of and slightly below mirror. Pax cant see jack, also no bogus fines possible from any nitpicky jurisdictions.

Also hides it from most viewing angles from the outside of vehicle, especially if tinted. And phone is right next to corner vent, keeping it cool.

And lets you open door when parked and waiting for pings, to stretch out/smoke/etc with phone always in reach

PS just splurge on a beefy 6-9 ft charge cord andalways always WRAP/TIE IT AROUND MOUNT BASE (so it cant catch and pull your phone off mount or tear out your charge port when opening door)...also route cable UNDER FLOOR MAT. NEAR SEAT (not thr pedals lol)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

additionally, it MAY (arguably) be legal to operate it with far fingers of your left hand without ever taking same hand (fully) off the steering wheel

Seems like it might fall under 'handsfree' if you never stopped steering with the very same hand

Gotten quite adept at doing stuff with my left pinky finger in last 1000 rides,


----------



## GreenCabbieMan (Sep 12, 2016)

Give every Uberpool rider 1 star. If we all did this, they would get the message.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GreenCabbieMan said:


> Give every Uberpool rider 1 star. If we all did this, they would get the message.


You posted the same exact message in five different threads knock it off. We heard you the first time.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Stray cat said:


> I know many say not to do UberPool or else live with consequences, etc. Well, that aside, I dislike ability of second Pooler still in my car (sometimes in my front seat) to have a view of my private rating of first Pooler recently departing my car. Invariably, I tend then to rate first one 5 stars even if I felt like giving less because I don't want spying second Pooler (possibly spying or possibly doesn't care) to see me give low rating to his pool chat buddy. Second Pooler then could spite me by giving me a low rating as well for being what he might feel was a harsh rating to the first Pooler.
> 
> Maybe I overthink this stuff. I have learned from this forum recently of the ability to re-enter the system to adjust my rating of a rider but I haven't tried it yet. Perhaps I also could remove my phone for a second from the mount and tip it in my hand for privacy while rating.
> 
> Just one of those nuisance issues I've considered in UberPool but hadn't remembered until now to bring to this complaint forum. I haven't seen another thread yet on this topic so thought I'd seek comment if anyone else has felt the same way.


Since you stopped to let the first passenger out, unmount your phone and position it to give the rating that way. Your stop so you have no issue with using your device with your hands while holding it.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Rate them all 5. If anyone deserves less, you can change it later.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> Rate them all 5. If anyone deserves less, you can change it later.


That's doing way too much.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't really care who knows what I rated them or someone else. If they ask, I will be happy to tell them.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I don't really care who knows what I rated them or someone else. .


Would you care if the second rider rated you a "one" as retaliation for seeing you rate the first rider less than "five" on the assumption that you're a harsh rater, jerk, whatever? That's more the issue.

I like the replies suggesting removal of the phone from the holder temporarily for the rating between drop-off of pax #1 and driving to pax #2 destination.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Stray cat said:


> Would you care if the second rider rated you a "one" as retaliation for seeing you rate the first rider less than "five" on the assumption that you're a harsh rarer, jerk, whatever? That's more the issue.
> 
> I like the replies suggesting removal of the phone from the holder temporarily for the rating between drop-off of pax #1 and driving to pax #2 destination.


I don't worry about what riders rate me. I've had conversations about ratings with riders. What I usually tell them is every time you rate a driver less than 5, you are telling Uber to fire that driver.

I do enough rides that my ratings turn over rather quickly. I also don't seem to have the issues of poor ratings that many drivers seem to worry about.

Then again, I think if most people just relaxed and did the job, that many of their problems would probably go away.


----------

